# ThruNite TN10 & TN11 Review (pics, runtimes, beamshots)



## turboBB (Oct 3, 2011)

When you think of a list of the top things that can induce a smile, a "click" is probably nowhere to be found on the vast majority of most people's list. However, flashaholics are not most people and for a lot of us, an acquisition can either immediately be justified or regretted after that first click. Wondering which camp I fell into after trying out ThruNite's latest releases? Read on to find out.



*MFG SPECS*






*PACKAGING
*The TN10 & TN11 arrived encased in plastic shells in their respective cardboard boxes that didn't feature a cut-out window but rather a picture of the light:
*



**

* *

*

Supplied with each light were:
- Holster
- Lanyard
- Removable SS clip
- 1pc. 2xCR123 anti-rattle battery sleeve
- 3 x o-ring's
- User manual

1 x extension tube (CR123 sized) is included with the TN11



*DESIGN / FEATURES
*Apart from perhaps the very end of the tail caps and the style of the bezels, the lights ThruNite offers do not really share design elements. Each line has their own unique look, however where the TN line differs in particular is that there is no knurling whatsoever anywhere on the lights. Instead, fluting (that have rather sharp edges!) features prominently on all 3 sections of each light (head, body, tailcap):


 

 




 

 


They could've dulled the edges by chamfering it but then it would've left the light completely bereft of any aid in gripping it when twisting any of the sections. However, given that the edges are so sharp, they act as scrapers and tend to collect material from whatever it comes in contact with, be that dead skin from calluses, lint from pockets, cloth gloves, etc. :sick2:

Overall, given the lack of texturing, it's a minimalistic design with just some cooling fins after the head and in the case of the TN11 an anti-roll ring (albeit not a very good one) just ahead of the fins starring as the primary design elements.


 



Nice and basic with nothing superfluous and I quite like it:




These lights share identical battery tubes and tailcaps (with the only differentiation being the respective model & serial # etching)


 



*NEW 10/8: *The only differentiation between the two lights actually is their integrated heads in which case the TN10 is standard sized at 1.38in (35mm) at the edge of the bezel vs. the turbo head of the TN11 @ 1.61in (41mm). Here is a pic of the heads swapped just to illustrate the point:


*END 10/8*

The crenellated stainless steel bezels (which feature square-cut threads) were easily removed without any tools; each securing an AR coated lens:




The The LED's on each were perfectly centered as they are installed in a black plastic holder that inserts into ultra smooth reflectors (I had to really struggle to notice any ripples with my naked eye):


 

 
(L: TN10 | R: TN11)

I wonder why more manufacturers don't implement this type of centering method as I feel it leaves no room for error.

There is a spring at each end of the light,with the one in the tailend capped:




 

The shortest and longest 18650's in my collection were easily accomodated without any issues:


 

 
As you can see, there are square cut threads that are anodized thus allowing lock out via just over 1/8th of a turn of the tailcap.

Each light was supplied with an anti-rattle battery sleeve for use with 2 x 123 sized batteries:


 

 
It does its job very well as I was not able to induce any rattles whatsoever with it installed. 

There is a removable tactial ring on each light that has an attachment point for the lanyard:


 


 



I managed to incur some nicks to the ano during my photo shoot. While the tailcaps feature openings, they're really not large enough to accomodate the hook for the lanyard, thus a mini "keychain" ring is also supplied:


 



The supplied holster is pretty nice and will allow the light to be used w/a single or dual extension tubes:


 

 


Given it was designed to fit both lights, there will be a slight gap with the TN10:


 



I had a heckuva time trying to get the SS clip on and failed miserably and incurring some nicks to the finish:


 


(kudos to infinus for succeeding)



*SIZE
*Owing to the turbohead, the TN11 is on the larger end of my 1x18650 lights whereas the TN10 runs midpack:


 
L to R: RediLast 3100 | Sunwayman T20C | XENO G10v2 | ThruNite TN10 | Fenix TK21 U2 | ThruNite TN11 | Dereelight DBS V2

In 3 x 123 configuration:



L to R: RediLast 3100 | ThruNite TN10 | ThruNite TN11 | Klarus XT20 | SureFire M3LT 

And finally in 2x18650 configuration:






*END NEW


FIT & FINISH*
Over all fit and finish is excellent although straight from the factory, there are some minor quibbles I have, such as: residual dust around the fluting in which case some had very minute areas where the ano was missing:




There were also some minor particles on the reflector and on the TN11, a slightly spongy feel when twisting the head.

These items were easily sorted with a wipe down and touch up with a sharpie on the flutings, light careful blast of air on the reflector. As for the spongy feel, it turns out that the the TN11 had a thicker o-ring installed at the head and from the 3 spares supplied, one was thicker than the others. I have an inquiry to ThruNite re: this but once I swapped out the thicker o-ring w/the thinner one, it gave the head a nice crisp feel again. I'm sure the thicker o-ring offers slightly better water resistance but given I don't plan on using these lights in wet conditions I prefer the crisp feel which eases the programming of the loose mode tremendously.

The tailcap switch clicks authoratatively and the rubber boot provides just enough resilience which is just the way I like it as I hate mushy tailcaps.



*UI
*The UI is straightforward in that there are two modes depending on the state of the head; a fixed (tightened) and a preset (loosened). The fixed mode always comes on in max whereas the preset can be programmed as follows:

With head loosened and light on:
- tighten / loosen / tighten / loosen quickly in < 2 seconds to enter programming mode
- depending on whatever mode the program mode is currently set at, it'll come back to firefly mode
- next, it'll flash 3 times and after about two seconds or so, it'll enter ramping mode from 5%-89%
- then it'll flash twice and enter slow strobe and then fast strobe

At any point during programming simply tighten/loosen the head quickly (< .5 seconds) at the desired setting to memorize it and that will be the preset (loosened) mode until reporgrammed. The preset is retained through battery changes. If at any time, the light is shut off during programming mode, it'll default to the last programmed setting.

Given all the twisting of the head that's required, this is again why I went with the thinner o-ring.



*RUNTIME
*The relevant battery stats are provided above each runtime graph along with: - Voltage of the battery at the start and end of the test
- Current draw as taken right before the test
- Actual runtime (first in HR and then in M so in the case of the AW2600, read this as 2.1 Hrs *OR* 128 Min) until the light shut off for 2x18650 testing. For 1x18650 tests, it was total time until the output dropped below 50% of initial output that was measured 30 seconds after initiating the test.
- For testing on High (in which case a fan was used), temperature: ambient, the head at start and the max it reached

ThruNite supplied an additional extension tube so I could conduct runtime testing using 2 x 18650's in which case the stats are shown first.


*TN10*






Axis: X = Time in Min and Y = Relative Output


*TN11*


 



Axis: X = Time in Min and Y = Relative Output

ThruNite bases their runtime on the output after it drops below 50% (more agressive than ANSI). This is using one 2600mAh 18650 battery in which case I was able to best the claim (using an older AW2600 that has been through a bit of deep cycles) with the TN11 (1.3hrs vs. 1.2hrs) but just fell short w/the TN10 (1.3hrs vs. 1.5hrs). I may eventually get some RediLast 2600 batteries for testing in which case I'll post the numbers thereafter.

However, to put things into perspective, considering how hard these lights are driven, the > 1 hr runtime is a plus. :devil:



*TINT & BEAM PROFILE
*Overall the tint is on the greenish side but nothing too bad:


 

 
(L: TN10 | R: TN11)
Owing to the larger and deeper reflector, the TN11 has a more defined hotspot and can throw further whereas the TN10 is the floodier of the two (as can be seen in the beamshots sections).



*INDOOR BEAMSHOTS
*All shots on Canon S3 IS, ISO 80, f2.7 using WB that yields the closest to what my eyes see.
Left = 1/13" | Right = 1/80". Distance to door is 5m (16.4ft). Click on pics to load full size.

*TN10 **1x18650
**

* 

 
*TN10 2x18650
*

 



*TN11 1**x18650*


 

 
*TN11 2x18650*


 

 
Please see indoor comparo beamshots vs. 21 other lights here.



*OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS*
All shots on Canon S3 IS, ISO 80 @ f2.7 using Daylight WB but the tint is actually not as green as depicted here. Distance to the white wall is 21.3 ft (6.5m) and to the steps (at the forefront of the bottom of the pic is 12ft). 

Shutter speeds: left = 1/4" | center = 1/20" | right = 1/80". Click on pics to load full size.

*TN10










*

*TN11*
*








*

Please see outdoor comparo beamshots for TN10/TN11 (and 22 other lights) here.

*NEW 10/11*
*LONG DISTANCE OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS*
As promised, here are the long distance outdoors shots. For full details and comparo vs. other lights, see here.
*
ThruNite TN10 (1x18650)
**

* 

 

*ThruNite TN11 (1x18650)*


 

 



*CONCLUSION
*This is my first exposure to ThruNite lights and it left a very positive impression on me. Again, my only nitpick would be around the state of the lights as they came straight out of the factory. There's also that matter about the nicking I gave to the ano. I felt I was pretty careful with the lights so I'll report back on how the finish holds up in the long run but one thing I'll say for sure is that every time I give these guys a click, any concerns were all easily forgotten as I'm simply overwhelmed by the performance.

In short, a click (or two) and a smile and another two VERY BRIGHT companions guiding me through the night...



*GALLERY


 



*




 


 

 




 

 

 

Disclosure: TN10 & TN11 were provided by ThruNite for review.


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice review, it's good to see these two lights compared so well, it will be helpful in deciding which one to get unless I decide to get both.


----------



## infinus (Oct 3, 2011)

Great job! To get my clip on (if I remember right) I removed the tactical ring so that I could slide it on. There's no way it's coming off now that it's on! It's very strong. 

Excellent review though!

I'm running mine now with 2 18500's. Gives you the nice flat run curve of 2x battery source with only 1 extension tube on. The run time should be right around or just over an hour vs the 2+ you got with 18650. I really like the size/performance in this configuration.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 3, 2011)

Another excellent review. turboBB! :thumbsup:

In my view, TN11 with two 18650 shows better regulation(i.e, flat regultaion) than one 18650.
If I'm not mistaken, the relative output of runtime graph has dropped after 10 minutes as MFG specification says. Is it right?

Thansk for your effort.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks! TN10 has been high on my interest list. In the beamshots of the TN10, I'm seeing that the hotspot has a clear bright corona and dark spot in the center... do your eyes see the same thing?


----------



## turboBB (Oct 4, 2011)

Thx for the comments!

@LightWalker - Best of luck with your decision, you really can't go wrong with either.

@infinus - I didn't think to remove the tactical ring but I'll give that a shot and totally agreed, once that clip goes on, it shouldn't be coming off easily. Agreed that the 2x18500 is a nice form factor and good combo, unfortunately I don't have any to test with.

@candle lamp - That is correct, output drops after 9-10 min just as mfg stated.

@Joe Talmadge - Yup I'm seeing the same thing as you mentioned, bright corona with a slightly darker center spot but only really noticeable when white wall hunting.

I'll try to get the indoor shots sometime this week as well as additional materials/pics.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice one turboBB

Still undecided between a TN11 or a scorpion v2 turbohead.

I much prefer the look of the TN11 to the scorpion and it's a bonus to me it hasn't got _that_ tailcap!

I've got plenty of lights now and I really want the best thrower of this size available (off the shelf)


----------



## Hellequin (Oct 4, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> Nice one turboBB
> 
> Still undecided between a TN11 or a scorpion v2 turbohead.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking the same thing with the two you've mentioned; there are things I like about both, more so with the TN11 but it's a shame it doesn't seem to be offered with a remote switch. It'd still be good to see them go head to head in a full review though...


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 4, 2011)

Hellequin said:


> I'm thinking the same thing with the two you've mentioned; there are things I like about both, more so with the TN11 but it's a shame it doesn't seem to be offered with a remote switch. It'd still be good to see them go head to head in a full review though...



Yep, I've decided to wait until I see a direct comparison before deciding. Although, the more I look at the TN11 the more the head looks very similar to the turbo head. My hope is the head is the same and it throws as well or better than a turbo scorpion.


----------



## light36 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great review turboBB , how do you think the Scorpio V2 with turbo head will compare to the TN11 .


----------



## turboBB (Oct 5, 2011)

@AutoTech, Hellequin & light36 - Thx! I think that's been a tough decision for a lot of would be purchasers is deciding between the Scoprion v2 w/Turbo or the TN11. I unfortunately don't have a Scorpion to compare with but there is a running thread on ThruNite's mfg forum on CPFMP so please feel free to post a request for a comparo there. I'm sure some kind soul will chip in with some beamshots or share their thoughts between the two.

In terms of the lights in my collection, it currently is the best XM-L thrower and bested only by the DBS V2 and V60C.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice review buddy!


----------



## turboBB (Oct 8, 2011)

Thx firelord777! I've added a bunch of new materials/pics so feel free to search 10/8 in case you're interested. I'll get the indoor shots and hopefully the long distance outdoor shots done this weekend.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Hellequin (Oct 8, 2011)

turboBB said:


> Thx firelord777! I've added a bunch of new materials/pics so feel free to search 10/8 in case you're interested. I'll get the indoor shots and hopefully the long distance outdoor shots done this weekend.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tim



Good new pics on the review Tim! I'm looking forward to the outdoor shots, what sort of distance will you be doing them at?

I read 'Selfbuilt's' review of the Scorpion v2 with turbo head in which he says it's the first XM-L to match or better his XP-G R5 throwers. If the TN11 can match that then I think it's next on the shopping list for me as the UI sounds nice and straightforward. The Scorpion sounds a little more complex and is also £15 more expensive as standard here in the UK, plus another £24 for the turbo head! I also already have an Armytek Predator (with pretty complex UI) which I've left pretty standard so far; modern technology is great but it baffles the hell out of a simple lad like me!


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 8, 2011)

Hellequin said:


> Good new pics on the review Tim! I'm looking forward to the outdoor shots, what sort of distance will you be doing them at?
> 
> I read 'Selfbuilt's' review of the Scorpion v2 with turbo head in which he says it's the first XM-L to match or better his XP-G R5 throwers. If the TN11 can match that then I think it's next on the shopping list for me as the UI sounds nice and straightforward. The Scorpion sounds a little more complex and is also £15 more expensive as standard here in the UK, plus another £24 for the turbo head! I also already have an Armytek Predator (with pretty complex UI) which I've left pretty standard so far; modern technology is great but it baffles the hell out of a simple lad like me!



I'm waiting eagerly too, and I'll be buying the TN11 if it comes close. As you say The UI on the scorpion puts me off, I especially dislike the end cap design.


----------



## turboBB (Oct 9, 2011)

Thx guys! The indoor beamshots (using 1 and 2x18650's) have now been added. 200 yards outdoor shots coming tonight. :devil:


----------



## varmint (Oct 9, 2011)

Who has the tn11 forsale in the us?


----------



## turboBB (Oct 12, 2011)

I've wrapped up the runtime testing for TN10 on 2x18650 as well as posted long distance beamshots (search 10/11).

@varmint, try inquiring on ThruNite's thread on CPFMP.


----------



## Hellequin (Oct 12, 2011)

turboBB said:


> I've wrapped up the runtime testing for TN10 on 2x18650 as well as posted long distance beamshots (search 10/11).
> 
> @varmint, try inquiring on ThruNite's thread on CPFMP.



Looks like superb performance from both of these little lights. I like the linked thread with all the comparison beamshots too, excellent work mate and thanks for posting!


----------



## davyro (Oct 12, 2011)

I've had the TN 11 for about 4 weeks now & i've got to say i just love the throw of this flashlight,for one of this size it's brilliant
i just wishh we had better weather in the UK so i could get into the pitch darkness of the countryside a bit more to enjoy my new
best friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 13, 2011)

I couldn't wait and ordered mine yesterday.. Just opened the parcel.. Nice big hole in the box  no damage inside but bit annoying as I like to keep boxes mint if/when I sell it. Was in bubble wrap and a padded envelope and looks like it must have been wrapped damaged as there's no damage to either parts of the wrapping.

Got mine with the 2 extenders (ledfiretorches give 2nd free) but can't imagine I'll ever use it with 2x18650's as it's a bit of a walking stick lol.

Looking forward to seeing what it can do tonight! 

Setting the 2nd mode takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## infinus (Oct 13, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> Got mine with the 2 extenders (ledfiretorches give 2nd free) but can't imagine I'll ever use it with 2x18650's as it's a bit of a walking stick lol.



If you want to run with 2 cells for full regulation I highly recommend 2 18500's with 1 extender. It's a great comprimise of size and performance. Gives you about 50-60 fully regulated minutes of run time.


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 13, 2011)

Will the output on this be higher with 3xcr123 batteries? 

I'm currently a bit worried about mine as it smells horrible, noticed when I opened the light there was an awful smell. Not sure if it's the batteries, came with 2x titanium cr123's installed. I guess it must be as none of my other lights smell lol. After seeing that exploding 2xcr123 surefire thread I'm paranoid.


Edited to add...

It's certainly an impressive light, had a quick walk out earlier. My eyes are hurting from messing about in my lounge, a strobe this bright bouncing off the walls indoors is nauseating.

The edges ont he body cut outs are so sharp, I'm sure you could cut yourself on this thing! The bezel is the same too.


----------



## turboBB (Oct 13, 2011)

Both samples I received had a very strong odor as well (especially in the spring area of the head) which I have attributed to the lube used. As for the batteries, I do not believe it's any brighter on 3 cells but I'll conduct some additional testing at home later.

Per infinus, 2 x 18500's really would be a great set up; not overly long and good regulated run time. If I ever get any, I'll do some runtime testing and post the results.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 13, 2011)

turboBB said:


> Both samples I received had a very strong odor as well (especially in the spring area of the head) which I have attributed to the lube used. As for the batteries, I do not believe it's any brighter on 3 cells but I'll conduct some additional testing at home later.
> 
> Per infinus, 2 x 18500's really would be a great set up; not overly long and good regulated run time. If I ever get any, I'll do some runtime testing and post the results.
> 
> ...



Can it actually run 4xcr123's? I've just seen on another website (selling these) it says it can run 4! Then it says up to 12v input, 4 cr123's = 14.1v does it not?

The same website also says max output achieved on 3xcr123/2x18650/4xcr123. I've only run mine on 2xcr123 so far. I guess the fact it reaches peak output on 2x18650's means it's regulated to a max draw?


----------



## turboBB (Oct 13, 2011)

According to ThruNite's product pages and the manual, yes, it can run on 4xCR123 and has an operational V range of 2.7V-12V (the nominal voltage of a primary CR123 is 3V so 4x3V=12V).

I took an abbreviated runtime of the TN10 on 3xAW IMR (dotted purple line) with each around 4V (but w/nominal V at 3.7V so 11.1V total) and as you can see, it is not any brighter than when running on 2 cells:



As such, the 2x18500 really does offer the best of both worlds; reasonable regulated output. The only drawback to this setup is that the light will suddenly cut out when the batteries can no longer support the current draw. It doesn't have a gradual decrease in output like when running on 1x18650.

The light does feature low V warning (when V drops below 2.7V) but this is when using primaries which I loathe so am unable to confirm whether this works or not.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## GeorgeDunn_UK (Oct 24, 2011)

I was wondering about the performance of running this light with:

A) 2xAW 18350 cells
B) possibility of running 3xAW 18350. cells with one extension tube (i.e. 3x3.7 Volts).

Has anyone tried these configurations?

I have the TN11 in the post and have all the cells to use with it that have already been mentioned in this thread.


----------



## turboBB (Oct 24, 2011)

AW lists the length of the IMR 18350's @ 34.82mm ea and with 2 cells,it'll be at 69.64mm so they'll likely be a very snug fit as my longest 18650 is 68.4mm in length and already snug.

The 2 x 18350 will give you max output using just two cells. Based on my testing, there are no advantages to running 3 cells (the light is no brighter) so you'll be better served using a 2 x 18500 config for better runtime.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## CamoNinja (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't wait for this to get stateside. I traded my Scorpion "which I loved" to get the TN-11


----------



## sydder (Oct 31, 2011)

I am yet another prospective buyer tossing up between the TN11 and the Scorpion v2 with a turbo head. Has anyone managed to track down a comparison between the 2?


----------



## Warp (Nov 7, 2011)

sydder said:


> I am yet another prospective buyer tossing up between the TN11 and the Scorpion v2 with a turbo head. Has anyone managed to track down a comparison between the 2?



Add me to that list.

Edit: I just pulled the trigger on a TN11 anyway. But hey...$93.39 shipped!


----------



## CamoNinja (Nov 7, 2011)

Warp said:


> Add me to that list.
> 
> Edit: I just pulled the trigger on a TN11 anyway. But hey...$93.39 shipped!



Where from ?


----------



## Warp (Nov 7, 2011)

CamoNinja said:


> Where from ?



light junction

http://www.lightjunction.com/Thrunite-TN11-flashlight.html

They have a CPF discount code. I just searched for it..12% off. Shipping is only $0.99 by priority mail in the US. They are even located right in North Carolina


----------



## Larbo (Jan 28, 2012)

After reading this review and seeing the beamshots I ordered a TN11 last night...


----------



## Scenic (Feb 2, 2012)

Larbo said:


> After reading this review and seeing the beamshots I ordered a TN11 last night...


how do you like it so far? Mine arrives today... can't wait


----------



## turboBB (Feb 3, 2012)

As a quick update, I finally got around to measuring the lux & calculated beam distance (according to ANSI FL1) on all the lights that I still have from the indoor shots thread and here are the results:

*TN11*
2 x 18650's = 19,870 lux / 282m
1 x 18650 = 17,060

*TN10*
2 x 18650's = 11,600 lux / 215m
1 x 18650 = 10,570

As I had mentioned in the review, both lights do not gain output benefits beyond 2 cells so I didn't bother trying that setup. Differences in testing procedures notwithstanding, this does fall a bit short of the stated claims by the mfg for what it's worth.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## mauiblue (Feb 17, 2012)

Where can I get the an optional extension tube? Mahalo in advance!


----------



## turboBB (Feb 18, 2012)

There are a few US retailers that carry ThruNite of which some participate over on CPFMP. You could also always post an inquiry on ThruNite's thread there.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## TEMPA (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking at the TN10 as a possiblity for wife as a handbag carry torch to always have with her.

Would prefer to run it on 2 x CR123 batteries for ease of replacement, no worries about charging Li-Ion cells etc.

How would this flashlight go in CR123 configuration living in the bottom of a handbag getting infrequent use?

I want something that she can operate quickly and easily should she need to that has enough brightness to be a shock and stun someone if shined in their face in the dark and is always ready to go.

Thoughts?


----------



## turboBB (Feb 21, 2012)

I asked my better half re: this and she wouldn't be caught dead carrying this light as it's too manly, but of course that's totally subjective. Looks aside, and taking your concerns in order:

With 2 x CR123 config, while there may be no concerns w/charging, it'd still be wise to remove the cells every once in a while to ensure the voltage between the pair isn't too far off.

As for living in a handbag, this is neither the most compact nor light weight light to be carrying so depending on the size of your wife's handbag(s) it may not be a good fit (no pun intended). Also depending on what else she carries along in her handbag, consideration has to be given to the edges. While the tactical ring can be removed, there remains the bezel as well as the sharp grooves in the head/tailcap. She might not appreciate her other items getting poked/scratched by the light. While a holster might address some of these issues that would interfere w/your final concern about a quick draw/one-handed operation as she would need to first unholster the light and then use it vs. just digging into her bag, grabbing it and clicking it on. If she has some clutches in her collection, then this light would definitely be a bit big to be stuffing into the average sized ones.

As for having enough brightness, there's definitely no question the TN10 is more than capable here and the second mode (loosened head) can be programmed to a lower setting so that she can use it for other purposes.

Bottom line, it can work but obviously would depend largely on her preferences. Hope that helped.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## TEMPA (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the thorough response Tim, much appreciated. And thanks for getting your other half's opinion too. Thank her for me. Talk about going the extra mile!

The fact that it looks manly is not really an issue IMO (my wife may disagree though!), I had in mind the light being a defensive tool more so than something to use on a daily basis hence wanting something bright but also structurally sound to double as a weapon. A torch is about the only thing you can carry on your person here in Australia that won't get you locked up for carrying a weapon. A small pocket knife here can get you arrested these days.

She has plenty of handbags, most larger than she needs so for the most part housing a decent sized torch shouldn't be an issue. The sharp edges are a real issue though as I hadn't though of that... And you are right, the potential damage issue is solved with a holster but the quick employment of the light in an emergency situation is unacceptably effected. Always a trade off to be made somewhere I guess...

Might have to bounce the points you raised off her tonight and see. She will want something dainty and cute, probably in purple no doubt, I want something she can shine in the eyes of an attacker or light a dark street/car park and if it comes down to it - embed the damn torch in someone's skull if necessary... Not going to achieve that with a cutesy Maglite....

Thank you very much for your time and the great response.


----------



## bronzet (Feb 26, 2012)

TurboBB

Thanks to your awesome review i got the TN11 and is currently my favorite torch.I just got my Scorpion V2 yesterday and after comparing the 2 i prefer the TN11.If i get the Scorpions optional turbo head i might change my mind but out of the box the TN11 would be my choice.


----------



## Le-trmr (Feb 26, 2012)

Fist, thank you for the review!

On in bag carry:
I think something along the lines of custom Kydex could tame the crenelated bezels for in bag carry (not only of the TN10/11 of course).
An example I found in an german discussion forum looks like this:
Link

Probably there are some non-customs solutions out there or other DIY ways to deal with the bezels, but I like how the Kydex solution looks and the specs of the material, while being reasonable fast to deploy the light / expose the bezel. YMMV


----------



## mauiblue (Feb 27, 2012)

Just received my new TN11 and it doesn't turn on. I tried a few different cells and configurations, no workie. I cleaned the contacts and still no dice. Tried tightening the head, tailcap, extension tube - nothing. Any ideas or suggestions to try before I contact the vendor? Mahalo in advance! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## turboBB (Feb 27, 2012)

Thx guys!

@bronzet - please share your feedback here should you do get the Scopion Turbo Head. I know a few folks have been very interested in how it compares to the TN11.

@Le-trmr - that's a great idea and might be a good option for TEMPA.

@mauiblue - Congrats and sorry to hear that you're having trouble. If you have a pair of tweezers or needle nose pliers, try tightening the tail cap switch (counter clock-wise) from the inside. (let me grab some pics)

EDIT: Here are the pics:


 



If you have a DMM, you may also try a continuity check by placing one lead on the cathode cap and the other on the edge of the tailcap (silver part surrounding the white part as can be seen in above pics).

Good luck and let me know how it goes!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## mauiblue (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Tim for the quick reply. I'll check out the tailcap and go from there. All the best! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mauiblue (Feb 28, 2012)

turboBB said:


> @mauiblue - Congrats and sorry to hear that you're having trouble. If you have a pair of tweezers or needle nose pliers, try tightening the tail cap switch (counter clock-wise) from the inside. (let me grab some pics)
> 
> EDIT: Here are the pics:
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much! My new TN11 is now in working order. It was the internal part of the tailcap that was loose and tightening it up did the trick. AWESOME. I was a little disappointed that I couldn't use it last night because of the issue but now that it is resolved, I will be able to use it tonight as my backup light. I'll buy you a drink if you are ever on Maui:thumbsup:.


----------



## turboBB (Feb 28, 2012)

Great to hear! (and I will definitely take you up on that offer should I ever make it out there). =o)

Cheers,
Tim


----------

